# What Price?



## phlip999 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi all, I've recently come into the posession of a few firearms that belonged to my late step-father. I really don't have a need for all 5, so I'm trying to get an average price on them. I currently have 1 Taurus, a Taurus PT92 AF. Any help you guys can give will be welcome, thanks.


----------



## LoneStar (Dec 23, 2008)

For that one it seems $400-$500 is what it's going for used...granted it all depends on condition too. You ca always look at www.gunbroker.com to see what a pistol is generally going for.


----------

